# Video report. Fishing in Siberia (Republic of Tuva).



## VladimirR (Jan 23, 2013)

I apologize for the Google translation.October 9 
with friends fishing in Siberia (Republic of 
Tuva). I suggest to admire the beauty of the 
river Biy-Khem with me.



>


to be continued.


----------



## VladimirR (Jan 23, 2013)

*Grayling spawn by taiga recipe.*

Walk outside of civilization. Fishing 5. Grayling spawn by taiga recipe.


----------



## VladimirR (Jan 23, 2013)

Walk outside of civilization. 6 series.
Bear Trail.


----------



## VladimirR (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## VladimirR (Jan 23, 2013)

*http://youtu.be/cNC-4HCLiy4*

Under the water.


----------

